# Mit S7 Programmierung Selbständig machen



## Bensen83 (7 Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich möchte gerne nebenher ein kleines Gewerbe aufmachen, mit  welchem ich diverse Softwarleösungen im Bereich S7 anbieten möchte.
Was haltet ihr denn so davon und was ist denn eurer Meinung nach zu beachten`?


----------



## Tommi (7 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

da gibt es schon ein Thema.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=45522

Was heißt denn nebenher?
Nach Feierabend?
Pass auf, daß das nicht in Arbeit ausartet, die Du nicht bewältigen kannst.
Termine, Nachbesserungen, etc. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## bike (7 Juni 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Nach Feierabend?



Gibt es Programmierer mit Feierabend? 


bike


----------



## Tommi (7 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Gibt es Programmierer mit Feierabend?
> 
> 
> bike


 
anscheinend ja... 

siehe oben...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MasterOhh (8 Juni 2011)

Gibt es denn überhaupt Kunden mit SPS Projekten für die ein "Nebenher-Programmierer" ausreichen würde? Mir würde ja jetzt spontan nix einfallen. Industriesteuerungen sind halt immernoch ein recht spezielles Gebiet....


----------



## IBFS (8 Juni 2011)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Gibt es denn überhaupt Kunden mit SPS Projekten für die ein "Nebenher-Programmierer" ausreichen würde? Mir würde ja jetzt spontan nix einfallen. Industriesteuerungen sind halt immernoch ein recht spezielles Gebiet....



Das ist ja gerade der Unterschied zu PC-Applikations-Programmierern.
Da geht sowass eher bzw. ist dort nichts Ungewöhnliches. 
Ich stelle mir nur gerade vor, da ist der Bensen83 bei seinem realen
Arbeitgeber und es ruft jemand auf seinem Funktelefon wegen einem
seiner Feierabendprojekte an ... schwierig  ... schwierig.

Frank


----------



## Buschmann (8 Juni 2011)

Bensen83 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte gerne nebenher ein kleines Gewerbe aufmachen


 
Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, das Ganze als 400 Euro Job aufzuziehen? Oder hast du wirklich so viele Auftraggeber und Aufträge?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 Juni 2011)

Buschmann schrieb:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, das Ganze als 400 Euro Job aufzuziehen? Oder hast du wirklich so viele Auftraggeber und Aufträge?



Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass das schier unmöglich ist? 
Kleine Beispielrechnung:
8 Stunden x 50 Euro = 400 Euro 
Das wäre 1 Tag pro Monat!
Wie soll Bitte das gehen?
Über mehrere Jahre hinweg Programmieren??? 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Juni 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass das schier unmöglich ist?
> Kleine Beispielrechnung:
> 8 Stunden x 50 Euro = 400 Euro
> Das wäre 1 Tag pro Monat!
> ...


Eine 400,- EUR-Kraft bekommt auch keine 50,- EUR pro Stunde. Der AG trägt ja die Pauschalversteuerungskosten etc.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Juni 2011)

Hallo Bensen,
ich würde mir das von meinem aktuellen Arbeitgeber schriftlich genehmigen lassen. Wenn der kein Problem damit hat ... warum nicht. Da du ja darüber nachdenkst unterstelle ich mal, dass es da schon eine Klientel gibt - wenn nicht sehe ich das aus den genannten Verfügbarkeits-Gründen als ggf. problematisch an.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Bensen83 (11 Juni 2011)

*Ok*

Naja denke das sollte jetzt nicht so das Problem sein.

Und zu dem Aufwand....
Es gibt ja viele Kunden, die einfach nur anlagenschrittketten geschrieben oder verändert haben möchten. .... Sowas hat man ja wirklich schnell gemacht wenn man ja ein grundgerüst hat.


----------



## bike (11 Juni 2011)

Bensen83 schrieb:


> Naja denke das sollte jetzt nicht so das Problem sein.
> 
> Und zu dem Aufwand....
> Es gibt ja viele Kunden, die einfach nur anlagenschrittketten geschrieben oder verändert haben möchten. .... Sowas hat man ja wirklich schnell gemacht wenn man ja ein grundgerüst hat.



Da bin ich mir nicht sicher, doch wenn ich Kunde wäre, würde ich auch darauf bestehen, dass die Inbetriebnahme und Wartung gemacht wird und das kostet Zeit.


bike


----------



## repök (19 Juni 2011)

*Warum nicht?*

Ich mach das schon länger so. Habe aber auch bisher nur "kleine" Projekte (Haussteuerung, Lüftung für ein Hotel usw.) gemacht. Wenns dann zu gross wird hol ich mir mein Arbeitgeber mit ins Boot bzw. das ganze läuft über ihn. 
Voraussetzung ist immer der Arbeitgeber muss da mitspielen.


----------

